# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کنترل همزمان چهار خط تلفن با KDTele

## محمدصالح

بنام خدا
سلام دوستان عزیز 
از اطلاعات بسیار خوبی که در سایت گذاشتید ممنونم.دو سؤال مهم دارم و بسیار سپاسگزار خواهم بود اگر راهنمایی فرمایید.
1- میخواستم با کامپوننت KDTele چهار خط تلفن را کنترل کنم(Caller ID- ضبط مکالمات و...) چگونه باید این چهارخط را به KDtele معرفی کرد؟ آیا باید چهارمودم روی سیستم نصب کرد؟یا سخت افزار واسطی لازم است؟
این سوال اصلی من بود .
2- در این پروژه باید همه این چهار خط روی چهار سیستم آورده شود پای هر سیستم یک اپراتور نشسته و هر کدام از اپراتورها بتواند هر کدام از خطوط را جواب دهد و ضبط کند.اگر اپراتور نبود پاسخگوی خودکار فعال شود.
با تشکر فراوان .ایمیل بنده :eden_124@yahoo.com
طاعات شما قبول درگاه حق .

----------


## محمدصالح

آیا چهار مودم باید از چهار مدل مختلف باشند تا سیستم بین آنها فرق بگذارد؟

----------


## احسان حسن زاده

چهار مودم دارای VOICE از یک نوع انتخاب کنید در این صورت ویندوز چهار سخت افزار VOICE را با ایندکس مشخص شناسایی میکند که در KDTELE قابل دسترسی خواهد بود.
مودم های خاصی در این خصوص وجود دارند اما قیمت بالایی دارند که مطمئنا به صرفه خنواهد بود بنابراین استفاده از چهار مودم روی یک دستگاه مناسب تر است.

----------


## farzad_vb62

آقاي حسن زاده ميشه بيشتر توضيح بدين؟
يا اگه مثالي دارين لااقل براي دو تا تلفن بزارين؟
دوستان هم اگه نظري داشته باشن ممنون ميشم...!!!

----------


## tefos666

سلام دوست خوبم فکر نکنم این کامپوننت با تمام قدرتی که داره اینجا بتونه مشکلت رو برطرف  کنه -  فکر کنم قبلا این مبحث باز شده بود ولی پروندش هنوز بازه و راه حل لااقل برای من پیدا نشد - اینا رو از آرشیو برات پیدا کردم یه مقدارش رو خودم نوشته بودم یه مقدارش هم نقل قول اساتید ، فکر کنم به کارت بیاد

این دستگاه مشکلت رو حل میکنه حتی نیاز به کامپوننت هم نداری -ضمنا اگر دستگاه رو خریدی و استفاده کردی من هم برام چند تا سوال ساده پیش اومده که تو پست گفتم تونستی من رو هم راهنمایی کنی ممنون میشم 


با پشتیبانی 4 خط همزمان - امکان پخش فایل صوتی و .....

تنها و بهترین راه حل همینه نگرد چون چیز دیگه ای گیر نمیاد من خودم فقط 6 ماه دنبال راه حل بودم اگر هم راهی باشه من خبر ندارم ولی !!!  :تشویق:  چجوری میتونی با یک مودم که تنها یک خط تلفن ورودی داره چندتا خروجی بگیری ؟ البته مودم اکسترنال با پشتیبانی چند خط هست ولی ثیمتش صرف نمیکنه بهتره از این دستگاه استفاده کنی - سوالی بود در خدمتم امیدوارم مشکلت رو حل کنی و بعد مشکل من رو هم حل کنی




> mpmsoft :
> دوست عزیز اگر شما می خواهد سیستم Answer Machine و یا Multi Line داشته باشید می تونید از دستگاه ASR استفاده کنید
> 
> دوست خوبمون دستگاه ALM رو معرفی کردن ولی دستگاه ASR این قابلیتو داره که فکر می کنم هر خطش 100 هزار تومان باشه


اینم مشکل خودم - که هنوز هم حل نشده و متاسفانه پروندش بازه



> نمیدونم این دستگاه های کالر آی دی رو دیدید یا نه ! من برای یه برنامه آژانس که میخواستم بنویسم یکی رو خریدم مدل معمولی 4 پورت که باهاش چند تا SAMPLE هم ارائه شده و ظاهر تو هر زبان برنامه نویسی هم از یک کامپوننت برای برقراری ارتباط با دستگاه (پورت سریال) استفاده کردند 
> از مزایای اون 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Model: ALM 04-S*
> سيستم كالر آي دي 
> 
> ...





> .::Mehran::. :
> دوست عزيز ميشه بگي قيمت اين دستگاه چقدر هست و از كجا ميشه تهيه كردن .. ؟؟ ايا از چهار خط به طور كامل پشتيباني ميكنه ؟؟





> سلام - مشکلم کمی بگی نگی حل شده با راه بالا ولی منطقی نیست چون یه جاهایی گیر میکنه - قیمت دستگاه رو من حدود 80 الی 102 تومن خریدم بسته به شرکت سازنده قیمتش متفاوت ولی با 80 تومن میتونی گیر بیاری دستگاه های جدید تر هم اومده با اتصال usb امکان ظبط صدا - صفر بند و ..... قیمتش یه 10 الی 12 تومن بالاتره این مدل هم الان دیگه قیمتش باید اصولا پایین تر اومده باشه . الان که نگاه کردم دیدم انگار سایتش بالا نمیاد  آدرسش رو الان چک میکنم پیدا میکنم میزارم - فکر کنم شرکتش حوالی میدان توحید باشه
> 
> ببین دوست عزیز این دستگاه چند تا مدل داره 2 خط 4 خط 8 خط و 16 خط و سری های متفاوتی داره که با S که مخفف single و F که مخفف Full هستش تو بازار موجوده طرز کار ساده ای داره اونی که سری s قیمتش پایین تره و یک processor داره بدین معنی که کنترل همزمان 4 خط باهم رو نداری مثلا من تو برنامه آژانس نمیتونم اگه 4 تا خط یا از یکی بیشتر همزمان با هم زنگ بخوره رو 4 تا باهم پردازش انجام بدم و اصولا تو فرم طراحیم یک timer قرار میدم و کنترل 4 خط رو به اون واگذار میکنم ولی تو سری f که قیمتش بالاتره شما جای یک processor چهار تا processor داری پس قاعدتا باید تو حالت طراحی چهار تا timer بزاری و کنترل هر خط رو جداگانه به یکی از اونا واگذار کنی بنابراین به صورت همزمان روی 4 تا خط تلفنت کنترل همزمان داری - امیدوارم با توضیحاتم متوجه منظورم شده باشی اگه بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم
>  دوست عزیز تمام سمپل سورس ها رو اینجا آپلود کردم که دیگه مشکلی نداشته باشین 
> مشخصات تکمیلی  آدرس شرکت هم توش هست 
> 
> آدرس دفتر مركزي :
>  ميدان توحيد ، ابتداي خيابان ستارخان ، بالاي بانك كار آفرين ، پ 3 ، واحد 9           
>   تلفن: 66914626 – 66914627
>                                                                                                                                        فایل های ضمیمه                                                 Com detector.rar (673.6 کیلوبایت, 6 دیدار)





> کالر آیدی   Caller ID  system 
> سیستم ارسال مشخصات تماس گیرنده برای مخاطب برای اولین بار در آمریکا حدود دهه 80 میلادی توسط TouchStar ابداع گردید و بمرور ارتقاء یافت ؛ در این سیستم سویچهای مخابراتی شماره تلفن تماس گیرنده را جهت اطلاع مخاطب ارسال میکردند تا مشتری قبل از برداشتن گوشی باتوجه به شماره تلفن نمایش داده شده پیش درآمدی از تماس گیرنده داشته باشد.
> 
> در آغاز نحوه ارسال بصورت فرستادن سیگنال تن قبل از اختلاف پتانسیل در خط تلفن جهت ایجاد زنگ توسط مخابرات بوده که سیستم (DTMF) نامگذاری شد و در سویچهای مثل زیمنس آلمان مورد استفاده قرارگرفت ولی بعدها این سیستم بصورت پالسی مدولاسیون شده بعداز زنگ اول همراه با اطلاعات تکمیلی تری (مثل: تاریخ , ساعت , شماره خط , و شماره بین کشوری ) همراه شد که امروزه نیز در اروپا و آمریکا و نیمی از سویچهای مخابراتی ایران نیز استفاده میگردد که با نام FSK (مخفف Frequency Shift Keying) خوانده میشود و با توجه به نوع موارد ارسالی دارای چند ورژن (نسخه) میباشد, هرچند در ایران سعی شده ارسال کالرآیدی بین سویچهای مخابراتی نوع DTMF و FSK انجام پذیرد ولیکن این همسازی با اشکالاتی نیز پیوسته همراه بوده. 
> 
> کالرآیدی در مودمها:
> مودمها بعنوان دستگاه (Device) مرتبط با خط تلفن به سیستم کالرآیدی نیز تجهیز شدند , در مدلهای جدید که دارای پشتیبانی پروتکل V92 هستند میتوانند سیگنال کالرآیدی را شناسایی نمود ؛ منتها کارکرد خود مودمها نه تنها فقط محدود به یک پروتکل(قوانین ارتباط) خاص از (FSK) است بلکه ازچند مودم نیز نمیتوان براحتی و همزمان استفاده نمود
> 
> دستگاههای کالرآیدی:
> ...

----------


## farzad_vb62

دوستان به جای اینکه دستگاه معرفی کنین ، لطف کنین خیلی ساده روی دو تا مودم توضیح بدین که کار کنه و تداخل صدا نداشته باشه ( یعنی خطای sound device is exlusivley used by another application) نده..!!!

----------


## Valadi

نسخه KDTele 4.00  ببینید امکانات جالبی داره و توی این موضوع هم کمی کارکردند و بهتر شده است

----------


## babak_delphi

از سخت افزارهایی مثل Dialogic یا دانجین استفاده کنین بهتره

----------


## Valadi

> از سخت افزارهایی مثل Dialogic یا دانجین استفاده کنین بهتره


برای اطلاعات بیشتر می تونید از سایت خود KDTele بدست آورید 

اما در مورد سخت افزارهایی مثل Dialogic من کامپونت صدا و تصویر را دارم

----------


## babak_delphi

یعنی منظورتون اینه که کامپوننتی دارید که برای کار با Dialogic استفاده میشه؟
اگه اینطوره مزایای اونرو نسبت به KDTele هم بگین لطفا

----------


## Valadi

بله - برای صدا و هم برای تصویر کامپونتش دارم 





NCTAudioStudio is a package of ActiveX Controls DLLs
that enable software developers to record, edit and play
back audio files in a wide range of supported audio
formats.

NCTAudioStudio includes the following ActiveX DLLs:

NCTAudioFile for performing various operations with
audio files -opening, reading, writing data to and from
files, etc;
NCTAudioPalyer for playing audio files;
NCTAudioDXPlayer for playing audio files employing
Microsoft DirectX features;
NCTAudioRecord for recording audio data;
NCTAudioDXRecord for recording audio files employing
Microsoft DirectX features;
NCTAudioTransform for processing and transforming of
audio data;
NCTAudioDXTransform for processing and transforming
audio data applying preinstalled MicrosoftDirectX
filters to the audio file or audio data array;
NCTAudioCompress for compressing and decompressing audio
data in memory;
NCTWMABroadcastService dll for broadcasting audio data
using HTTP protocol or to push it to a publishing point
on a Windows Media server.
NCTAudioDTMFSignals for DTMF (Dual Tone Multi Frequency)
generating and recognizing;
NCTTextToAudio for conversion text to voice;
NCTAudioChunksEditor for adding and editing information
"chunks" in audio files with The Radio Industry's
Traffic Data WAVE File Standard specification;
NCTAudioDesignCollection for designing audio
application;
NCTAudioArrayProcessing For simplification of audio
arrays processing in memory;
NCTAudioVisualization for visual representation of audio
data in process of playback or record;
NCTAudioLibrary for organizing and managing audio files
on a ucser computer;

----------


## babak_delphi

آیا با استفاده از این کامپوننت میشه با Dialogic فاکس هم ارسال یا دریافت کرد؟
البته منظورم با استفاده از کامپوننتِ ، نه DLL ها یا اینترفیس Dialogic

----------


## Valadi

برای فکس نمیدونم Dialogic ساپورت می کنه یا نه 
اما برای فکس کامپونت های خوبی هست که این کار را انجام می ده

----------


## HamidVO

سلام

   من یک برنامه تلفن گویا در دلفی نوشتم از کارت دایالوجیک استفاده کردم و از کامپوننت KDTele

   من کرکی که همه جا در اینترنت وجود دارد برای این کامپوننت استفاده کردم اما پیام میده که لایسنس کامپوننت فقط برای یک خط در هر کامپیوتر است. فقط یک خط فعال میشه و بقیه کار نمی کنند.

   آیا راه حلی هست؟ کرک کامل این کامپوننت موجود هست؟ منظورم برای تمام چهار خط هست. یا راه حل دیگه ای که بشود برای حداقل 2 خط استفاده کرد. تشکر

----------


## Arman_1367

کارتهای دایالوجیک جزو بهترین انتخاب ها برای توسعه برنامه های تلفن گویا هستن اما واقعیت اینه که نهایتا KDTel پر باگه و خیلی که زور بزنی نهایتا بعد 2 هفته که برنامتون روی سرورش در حال اجرا باشه به هر علتی که هست(چون سورس کمپاننت رو نداشتم که حلش کنم) تابع مثلا بر می گردونه که خط برداشته شده اما در عمل نشده و .... برای همین بعد دو سال کلنجار رفتن آخرش از توابع کتابخونه ای خود کارت استفاده کردم و بعدش راحت شدم.فکر کنم شما هم اشتباه منو نکنی و از اول از خود توابعش استفاده کنی راحت تر خواهی بود.
به هر حال امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## HamidVO

> کارتهای دایالوجیک جزو بهترین انتخاب ها برای توسعه برنامه های تلفن گویا هستن اما واقعیت اینه که نهایتا KDTel پر باگه و خیلی که زور بزنی نهایتا بعد 2 هفته که برنامتون روی سرورش در حال اجرا باشه به هر علتی که هست(چون سورس کمپاننت رو نداشتم که حلش کنم) تابع مثلا بر می گردونه که خط برداشته شده اما در عمل نشده و .... برای همین بعد دو سال کلنجار رفتن آخرش از توابع کتابخونه ای خود کارت استفاده کردم و بعدش راحت شدم.فکر کنم شما هم اشتباه منو نکنی و از اول از خود توابعش استفاده کنی راحت تر خواهی بود.
> به هر حال امیدوارم موفق باشید.



تشکر از راهنمایی شما. اما من برنامه را نوشتم و تحویل دادم و دیگه به آن کارت دایالوجیک دسترسی ندارم که برنامه را عوض کنم. فقط کرک چهار خط را برای KDTele نیاز دارم که مشکل حل شده. مشتری حسابی از این قضیه ناراضی است. اگه کرکش رو دارید لطف می کنید برای من بفرستید. خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## madmajid

بنظر من استفاده از مودمهای معمولی در سیستمهای تلفن گویا اشتباه بزرگی هستش . چرا که مودمهای معمولی خیلی از تواناییهای کامپوننتهای تلفن گویا مثل KDTele یا Tapiexرو نمیتونن اجرا کنن .
در نتیجه برنامه نویس در یک حد مبتدی میمونه چون فرصتش پیش نمیاد تا با توابع پیشرفته تر کار کنه و برنامشو توسعه بده !
استفاده از کارتهای دیالوجیک بسیار در کیفیت و توسعه سیستمهای تلفن گویا تاثیر داره که مودم صد سال سیاه هم نمیتونه مثل اون باشه . علتش اینکه اصولا مودم رو واسه تلفن گویا نساخته اند .
میتونید یه نگاهی به این مقاله بندازید :
http://www.kavoshmadar.com/misc/tech...vr-system.html

----------

